# seneca



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Planning on making a trip from the cols. area to seneca. Is the lake clear or muddy. any info would be appreciated.

Thanks. Snuff


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Try calling the marina


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

It's pretty clear on the upper(shallow) end, so should be clear on the lower end. Haven't heard much fishin-wise, but had one buddy catch a 21# striper and a friend's daughter caught a 5# shovelhead this week. Good luck!


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

maynard said:


> It's pretty clear on the upper(shallow) end, so should be clear on the lower end. Haven't heard much fishin-wise, but had one buddy catch a 21# striper and a friend's daughter caught a 5# shovelhead this week. Good luck!


Thanks M.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Went to the lake to visit family camping there. What a zoo. Not sure how you could even fish on a weekend.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I was just wondering if the lakes were still choked with boats on the weekends...guess so, eh?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes most are on the weekends


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Past weekend was nuts with wave runners and pleasure boats.
Good weekend for them.. Water so warm.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Guy's the weekend is not the time to try to fish unless it's you only shot.
We're in the vacation at the lake season and it's nuts out there. 6:00am to 11:00am or 7:00pm to 9:30 unless you want to night fish. The water is so warm.
Dam area is slow wake, deep water. 
Huge cat fish are caught right this time.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

How's casting shore with cranks around sundown to after dark? Haven't caught fish from shore since July in NEO


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

After seeing the lake a couple of weekends ago I would not go near it until late fall. What a mess.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

EDE said:


> After seeing the lake a couple of weekends ago I would not go near it until late fall. What a mess.


I fish from about 7 to 11 p.m. anyways I don't think it would be jam packed like he probably experienced


----------

